# Installer Access sur Mac



## Raflop (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous ! 

Voila je viens sur le forum car je suis étudiant et je découvre le monde Mac depuis seulement deux mois (donc soyez indulgents avec moi s'il vous plait, je n'y connais pas grand chose ). 
J'ai un cours d'informatique dans mon université qui est basé sur le logiciel Access et j'ai voulu donc l'installer sur mon Mac mais après quelques recherches sur le net, je me suis aperçu qu'on ne pouvait pas l'installer tel quel sur un Mac 
J'ai vu que certains conseillaient de créer une partition Windows afin de pouvoir le lancer  Je ne maitrise pas tout sur Mac et donc je préfère demander des avis de gens plus expérimentés et plus informés.

J'aimerais donc installer Access sur mon Mac assez rapidement afin de pouvoir bosser un peu mon cours car du coup je peux rien faire de chez moi et ça m'embête   Dites moi comment faire s'il vous plait, pour réussir à le faire fonctionner de chez moi.

Merci à vous !


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

En effet, pour pouvoir faire tourner Access, application écrite pour fonctionner sous Windows, il va te falloir installer Windows sur ton Mac. Heureusement, c'est possible (et même assez simple). 

Il va donc te falloir un disque d'installation de ce système d'exploitation et choisir entre deux options : installer avec Boot Camp, solution gratuite car fournie par Apple, ou installer dans une machine virtuelle, solution payante (Parallels Desktop, VM Ware Fusion) ou gratuite (Virtual Desktop). L'avantage de la solution via machine virtuelle est que ça n'implique pas de redémarrer pour passer d'un univers à l'autre. 

Tout ceci a déjà largement été traité, sur les forums de MacGénération et ailleurs, tu devrais facilement trouver des informations pour te faire une idée plus complète. Si tu as des questions précises n'hésite pas à revenir. 


*Ceci dit, puisqu'il est (forcément) question de Windows sur Mac, on se déplace vers le forum approprié. *


----------



## edd72 (27 Octobre 2013)

En complément, tout cela implique d'acheter Windows et Office pour Windows. Autant dire que c'est assez onéreux pour juste un module de BDD sous Access.
J'imagine qu'il y a des PC accessibles à l'université...

Access est censé fonctionner à peu près correctement avec Wine: WineHQ - Microsoft Access


----------



## Aliboron (27 Octobre 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Access est censé fonctionner à peu près correctement avec Wine: WineHQ - Microsoft Access


Je me suis abstenu de lancer quelqu'un de peu familiarisé avec les outils informatiques dans une solution qui risque fort d'être bancale, particulièrement pour suivre des cours. "À peu près correctement" ne me semble pas suffisant (et Access 2013 n'est même pas mentionné dans la liste !) Et quand il sera demandé à Raflop de "passer par l'explorateur pour choisir le répertoire", il risquerait d'être un peu perturbé. 

Pour ce qui est du coût d'Office, on est peut-être bien dans un des cas où la version Office 365 présente un réel intérêt, puisqu'elle permettrait d'utiliser Office 2011 sur le Mac et Office 2013 (avec Access, donc) sur la partie Windows.

Reste le coût de Windows et éventuellement du virtualiseur. Comme tu le dis, il y a sûrement des machines à l'Université.


----------



## Raflop (27 Octobre 2013)

Salut !

Oui en effet, on a des ordis disponibles à l'université cependant c'est pas forcément le top car la salle info n'est pas ouverte tout le temps (et notamment elle ne l'est plus après mes heures de cours) donc c'est vraiment embêtant cette histoire et je préférerais pouvoir m'exercer de chez moi.

Après j'ai déjà un Windows 7 que j'avais eu avec un PC donc je n'ai pas besoin de l'acheter et cela ne me dérange pas de prendre Office comme tu le dis pour m'en servir autant sur le Mac que sous Windows voire seulement Access car de toutes les manières toute l'année je vais m'en servir donc c'est un investissement.

Je vais donc essayer d'installer Windows sur mon Mac. Par contre je voudrais savoir si Virtual Desktop est bon par rapport aux deux autres solutions payantes ?

PS : Serait-il possible d'avoir un lien où il y a un tuto pour que je vois la marche à suivre ?


----------



## edd72 (28 Octobre 2013)

Raflop a dit:


> cela ne me dérange pas de prendre Office comme tu le dis pour m'en servir autant sur le Mac que sous Windows



Prend Office 365 dans ce cas (abonnament 79&#8364; pour 4 ans pour les étudiants: http://office.microsoft.com/fr-fr/acheter-microsoft-office-365-universite-FX102918415.aspx) qui te donnera droit aux versions Mac, Windows, iOS, android...


----------

